# Την ίδια ώρα, στην Ιορδανία...



## Costas (Dec 25, 2008)

Today, the search for identity in the Middle East no longer involves tension between the secular and religious. Religion has won. The struggle, instead, is over how to define an Islamic society and government.

Από τη New York Times


----------

